# Any ideas for a family going to Italy - July?



## 119071 (Dec 30, 2008)

Hello
We are heading to Italy in July for 3 and a half weeks. Not yet sure if we are going a calais or Amsterdam crossing (coming from Scotland). 
We have a family of 3 kids 8, 6 and 3 and I am looking for any ideas that you guys have got. Would like to see some of the lakes and then on to a beachy area - we know July is not the best time but school hols and all that.

Your thoughs are greatly recieved.
Thanks
Viks


----------



## Patrick_Phillips (Aug 17, 2006)

We are currently at Verbania on Lake Maggiore. Well anctually the campsite is on Mergozzo.
The area is stunning but that won't impress the kids much but suspect the Camping Continental Lido would... It is a large well appointed site with lots of child entertainment built in. Pitches are a little small but most Italian ones are. A bit Butlins-like at first glance but the atomosphere isn't really like that, thankfully. We are knee deep in 2-8 year olds but they are no problem because they are happily doing things they like doing.
The main town of Stresa is about 5Km away with good rail and bus services. Stresa is magnificent in its Georgian splendour though eating out is a tad expensive.
The website is www.campingcontinental.com
There are said to be another 20 sites in this area and said to be better than Garda.
Happy holidays
Patrick


----------



## eddied (May 9, 2005)

*Italy in July with children*

 Ciao,
well you will have plenty of choices. Italy is a children's paradise.
You don't want to be going too far with small children on board. Apart from the very useful suggestion already made about lake Maggiore,do look at lake Garda. It is surrounded by children's entertainment campsites and theme parks such as Gardaland.
If you are looking for sea/sand, then some good family/children friendly sites around the Lidi Ferraresi on the Adriatic south of Venice/Chioggia. Should add that although beautifully spectacular the Diano Marina/San Remo/5 Terre rivieras are not what I would call child friendly.
The best website to find all these is www.camping.it, and you will also find some useful info on www.camperonline.it
saluti,
eddied


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Italy*

Hi

I am thinking maybe Camping International at Lido di Jeslolo.

Russell


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Italy is a great country for children and I'm sure yours will love it. As said before, there is a lot going round Garda and the sites there are usually very good. Take bikes - or hire them- and ride along the lake shore. There are flat traffic free cycle paths and taking a picnic to eat on the lake shore- finishing up with gelato as you pass the stalls- is a good way to spend a day. You can also take the lake steamer and explore other towns on the lake.

Not wanting to be a wet blanket or anything but, if you are going in July and want cabins to Amsterdam, then I think you ought to be making your mind up and booking your crossing fairly sharpish. Even the Calais crossing gets booked up in season. Ditto the big campsites I'm afraid. Northern Italy is not far from southern Germany and most of the south Germans seem to decamp there in summer !

G


----------



## Ewanm (May 14, 2008)

We are also going to Italy, we are booked in at Jesolo International. Looks great. Have you chosen a route yet, if so what have you come up with. 

I have still to select a route to North East Italy. I have a Auto-trail Chieftain G which is just over 3m high so the tunnels are expensive. I don't mind paying but by my calculation, to take my van through Mont Blanc, would cosy nearly 400 euros return. Any better way? I leave next Friday and cross to Calais.


----------



## AberdeenAngus (Jul 26, 2008)

Florence (Firenze) is fantastic. Leave your van on the outskirts and get the train in. The station is right in the middle of the city and the driving/parking is a nightmare.


----------



## eddied (May 9, 2005)

*Italy*

 Buon giorno EwanM,
why not try Russell's classic route. You have to cross the Alps at some point, and the St.Gothard tunnel doesn't cost anything over and above the Swiss vignette, 40 CHF for a year, or day toll if you are over 3500 Kg.- not quite sure of the cost of this but not expensive
My choice would be Calais - Lille - Mons - Charleroi - Namur - Arlon - Luxemburg (cheap fuel) - Thionville - Metz - Strasbourg - Basel - Luzern - St.Gothard - Chiasso/Como in to Italy, and then A4 Milano - Venezia.
Look up Russell's route for a cheaper way around Metz - Stasbourg toll road.
saluti,
eddied


----------

